# Fluval Canister Tubing



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Does any know if the diameter of the Fluval 206 canister tubing and fluval 306 canister tubing
the same?

I'm referring to the ribbed tubing that comes with each filter.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I believe they are different. 106 and 206 are the same, 306 and 406 are the same.

306/406
304/5/6, 404/5/6 Ribbed Hosing | A20015 | Replacement Parts | Fluval

106/206
104/5/6, 204/5/6 Ribbed Hosing | A20014 | Replacement Parts | Fluval


----------

